# Being Banned Question



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

Can a banned member access the chat forum of army.ca?

I could of sworn I seen our lastest troll on there.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Dec 2007)

If they're in the chat room when they're banned, we have to manually kick them out. Once they're banned though, they can't re-enter the room.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> If they're in the chat room when they're banned, we have to manually kick them out. Once they're banned though, they can't re-enter the room.




Phew.... I knew my bottle of Jagermeifter was getting low... but wow.
Thanks for the information.

Schultz


----------



## JBoyd (5 Dec 2007)

Wow, he didn't even last 2 days....


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Dec 2007)

Um...what was the other page/tab open to?  Some unscrupulous site?  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2007)

Jingleman Coal-Getter said:
			
		

> Some unscrupulous site?  ;D



Nein! Das ist ja unerhört!



It was Kijijijijiji thingy... but it had my "city" on it... and as for PERSEC thing. I try not to put it totally in the open.  "Hi! I live at this address." type deal... 


Or now I could honestly tell the truth and say it was an adult site... 
It don't matter, I'm going to hell as it is.  ;D


Time to get back on the bottle now...


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Wow, he didn't even last 2 days....



Some have been shorter.  Hey Mike whats the current record for 1st time banning?


----------



## JBoyd (6 Dec 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Some have been shorter.  Hey Mike whats the current record for 1st time banning?



Oh my surprise wasnt really that it may be a short time frame (I have seen someone banned quicker myself). But more on the fact that although his original post was badly written, and he wsa quite defensive, taking tone towards the wrong people, I figured he was smart enough to eventually learn and shut up. But I guess I was wrong.

On a side note... Roy don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## Rayman (6 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> It was Kijijijijiji thingy... but it had my "city" on it... and as for PERSEC thing. I try not to put it totally in the open.  "Hi! I live at this address." type deal...



Ah why not we were going to have a Christmas party at your place.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Ah why not we were going to have a Christmas party at your place.



I take it you don't know what a  Kijijijijiji thingy is. 8)


----------



## George Wallace (6 Dec 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Some have been shorter.  Hey Mike whats the current record for 1st time banning?



Zero seconds.  Banned when creating a new account, before (s)he even had a chance to activate.


----------



## JBoyd (6 Dec 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Zero seconds.  Banned when creating a new account, before (s)he even had a chance to activate.


Was this due to multiple accounts?

If so, what would be the shortest time for someone new, that perhaps got banned for trolling? (If the answer to the previous question is yes, disregard)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Dec 2007)

Some accounts have been banned before activation because they are known spammers (based on location, e-mail address, etc.)

The staff are very good at spotting troublemakers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The staff are very good at spotting troublemakers.



And we've got our eye on you Jingleman.     >

The Regiment knows when you've been sleeping, knows when you're awake .....


----------



## Airbrat (16 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Some accounts have been banned before activation because they are known spammers (based on location, e-mail address, etc.)
> 
> The staff are very good at spotting troublemakers.



 Yikes!  As long as you can't see what I'm wearing.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Dec 2007)

No need to worry, the pastels work for you.


----------



## Airbrat (16 Dec 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Dec 2007)

Airbrat said:
			
		

> Yikes!  As long as you can't see what I'm wearing.


Heh, Mike will know me, wearing my Army.ca hoodie along with a t-shirt, and a toque just feet away


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2007)

Airbrat said:
			
		

> Yikes!  As long as you can't see what I'm wearing.



No worries, you're safe. _I know_.    ;D


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Dec 2007)

I would like to nominate  Knecht Ruprecht as a MOD, his screen shot says he has been logged on for 37 days.

Hardcore! Dedicated...somebody should put that on his PER! 37 days!


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I would like to nominate  Knecht Ruprecht as a MOD, his screen shot says he has been logged on for 37 days.
> 
> Hardcore! Dedicated...somebody should put that on his PER! 37 days!



I get bored at work... also note sometimes I leave it on and walk away for a bit.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I would like to nominate  Knecht Ruprecht as a MOD, his screen shot says he has been logged on for 37 days.
> 
> Hardcore! Dedicated...somebody should put that on his PER! 37 days!



He's a newb!!  >


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Knecht Ruprecht said:
			
		

> I get bored at work... also note sometimes I leave it on and walk away for a bit.  ;D



Nice try ... it only logs to a max of 15 minutes of time if you haven't "clicked" a button on the site. No click for 15 minutes = no more time being added onto your "time online." Ergo your 37 days = a hell of a lot of clicks ...  >


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Dec 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I would like to nominate  Knecht Ruprecht as a MOD, his screen shot says he has been logged on for 37 days.
> 
> Hardcore! Dedicated...somebody should put that on his PER! 37 days!


Ahem, 

Total time logged in: 46 days, 8 hours and 24 minutes.


 ;D

Knecht Ruprecht has been here since 05, I have been here since 06, so I am more of a 'n00b'


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2007)

Santa Baker said:
			
		

> Total time logged in: 46 days, 8 hours and 24 minutes.




Pfffftttt......you are not impressing anyone

Total time logged in: 78 days, 22 hours and 36 minutes.


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Dec 2007)

Santa Baker said:
			
		

> Ahem,
> 
> Total time logged in: 46 days, 8 hours and 24 minutes.
> 
> ...



If you want to play the mine is bigger than yours game....I beat you...again:

67 days, 22 hours and 39 minutes. Member since '03


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Newbs!! Bunch of newbs!!  ;D

Vern:



> Total Time Spent Online: 151 days, 16 hours and 57 minutes.



Only 4 people on this site beating me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

I guess big Mike being one of them  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Dec 2007)

So Vern:

Are you saying that YOURs is bigger than Santa Baker's?


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> So Vern:
> 
> Are you saying that YOURs is bigger than Santa Baker's?



 :rofl:

See, I know once the numbers came out, Vern would come out and let us know how much more she had.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

Mine is:



> Total time logged in: 67 days, 20 minutes. And member since May 01, 2001



But I have been a member since the old days of the War Diary lol.


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Mine is:
> 
> But I have been a member since the old days of the War Diary lol.



Well, I've been a member for a whole 2 years ... and 2.5 months!!  

It IS War Diary *Old* Guys who are beating me though!!   >

Really, I'm an insomniac -- so I have an excuse!!


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Dec 2007)

Let's just hope that Mr. Wallace doesn't come around


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Santa Baker said:
			
		

> Let's just hope that Mr. Wallace doesn't come around



He's not in the lead.  

Edited to add: Shit!! Yes he is!! He has taken over the lead in the past 2 weeks.

Mike must have been on vacation!!  >


----------



## Greymatters (23 Dec 2007)

George Wallace = 230 days
Mike Bobbitt = 226 days

Everyone is a newb compared to them...


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He's not in the lead.
> 
> Edited to add: Shit!! Yes he is!! He has taken over the lead in the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Mike must have been on vacation!!  >


I like to keep up on things here, so I knew he was ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> George Wallace = 230 days
> Mike Bobbitt = 226 days
> 
> Everyone is a newb compared to them...



Well those 2 old guys have been here long enough!!

I figure, at my rate ... I'll have them both passed in about 7 months!!


----------



## Greymatters (23 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I figure, at my rate ... I'll have them both passed in about 7 months!!



Sounds like Milnet is your 'next job'... no plans for other work?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

Hey she gots the cushy corner office job so yeah  >    ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Sounds like Milnet is your 'next job'... no plans for other work?



All I do is work!! Even here answering all the PMs I get about supply matters. 

Now, if I could convince King B to pay me -- I'd be a rich girl!! 

(Actually, I'd settle for drinking with him again as payment enough).


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Hey she gots the cushy corner office job so yeah  >    ;D



My office location is PERSEC!!!  ;D


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Dec 2007)

Knecht Ruprecht has only been a member since 2005! WOW

What about my nomination as him as a MOD. He certainly has the TI based on percentage of his time on the site and number of posts.

plus he is entertaining!


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> plus he is entertaining!



But, is he hot??

He joined before me ... he's a newb!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> My office location is PERSEC!!!  ;D



OK OK, you got the basement office then,  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Dec 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> plus he is entertaining!


He claims I stole toilet paper. Entertaining...hardly! ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> OK OK, you got the basement office then,  ;D



That's more like it!!

Dark, damp, moldy basement office. The view sucks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That's more like it!!
> 
> Dark, damp, moldy basement office. The view sucks.




Ok :cheers:  ;D


Now since you guys want to nominate Knecht Ruprecht as a MOD, I will throw my hat into the ring then  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That's more like it!!
> 
> Dark, damp, moldy basement office. The view sucks.



That, of course, depends upon whether you are on the inside looking out, or the outside looking in at the occupant.

The view from outside your office is pretty good, Vern.


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Dec 2007)

Its all about entertainment value and Sgt Schultz aka Knect Rupert is entertaining as hell!

of course Sgt Schultz is hot!~


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> That, of course, depends upon whether you are on the inside looking out, or the outside looking in at the occupant.
> 
> The view from outside your office is pretty good, Vern.



Awww, thank you!!  :-*

Merry Christmas!

Hey ... you've never been outside my office!!


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Its all about entertainment value and Sgt Schultz aka Knect Rupert is entertaining as hell!
> 
> of course Sgt Schultz is hot!~



Entertainment is good -- but we have to work too!!


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Awww, thank you!!  :-*
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Hey ... you've never been outside my office!!



I have spies everywhere.

Merry Christmas to you and yours too, Vern.


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I have spies everywhere.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and yours too, Vern.



Well, if the spies were located outside my new office they'd be aware that be required to be outside my office does not indicate a good thing!!  >


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Dec 2007)

Sgt Schultz is so dedicated and bored at work he has 37 days of on time here

you are making the Army Vern blush uncontrollably.......

SCHULTZ for MOD!


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Its all about entertainment value and Sgt Schultz aka Knect Rupert is entertaining as hell!
> 
> of course Sgt Schultz is hot!~




Danke...

I bet your trying to dig up a truck from Base TN....  


I"m sure I got a nice rental here for you. Just make sure you got the DND 645 done correctly. ;D

As for a mod... I wouldn't mind. I have been one before on another site. But I"ll support this site, mod or not.

Regards,
Knecht Ruprecht


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Dec 2007)

If anyone even THINKS about making me a mod, I'm going to hunt them down and kill them.  Ok, not "kill" them, but suffice it to say:  "NO MOD FOR ME!"

Honestly, that's a thankless job!  Kudos to those who have answered "the call", but it's not for me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

Come on Jingleman think of all the fun you would have "parachuting" into the threads  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2007)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Come on Jingleman think of all the fun you would have "parachuting" into the threads  ;D



Speaking about jumping in.... nice to bump into you Jingleman at this DZ.. Now if you should get off my chute...  ;D

Regards,
Knecht Ruprecht
A soon to be milnet.ca mod (not)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2007)

Don't want to burst your bubble, or let you get your hopes up. There's more to becoming a Mod here, than a wish and a small consensus. You'd also be starting at the bottom of a very long waiting list, for consideration.

However, thanks for letting your wishes known, it at least gives us and the boss a chance to toss your name into the mix.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

I know, I first asked Mike way back when he was looking for a MOD for the Engineer sub-fourm.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2007)

It was more addressed to Knecht Ruprecht. BTW KR, I edited your milnet mod sig, just so no one gets confused.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2007)

Ah seen.

:cheers:


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Dec 2007)

Knecht Ruprecht for MOD!

My Christmas wish from Santa!


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2007)

Ebenezer 'the Grinch' Scrooge said:
			
		

> It was more addressed to Knecht Ruprecht. BTW KR, I edited your milnet mod sig, just so no one gets confused.




Awh... that is no problem. I honestly don't mind supporting the site. As a mod or not. And I love how you edited my "mod sig" with the "not" part. Kind of gives the Borat feeling.  ;D 

I like to be the "SME" on the MSE/Transport Field... makes me warm a fuzzy.... well the Jagermesister does that too.


Regards,
Knecht Ruprecht


----------



## NCRCrow (24 Dec 2007)

I still think you would be a good MOD! 

They are missing out on true potential of 37 days (or more)  & counting and your strong counter-intelligence against TROLL infiltrators.

This Sgt Schultz sees everything!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Dec 2007)

Not at all, you don't have to have the DS banner to help out here... there's a Report to moderator link under every post and a Contact Staff link at the top of every page. It's only "Us and Them" if you see it that way, otherwise it's a whole community working together.

So endeth the Christmas sermon.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2007)

And so concludes our service here at the Church of Army.ca with the Rev. Mike Bobbitt 

Go in peace my friends  ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 Dec 2007)

Amen.

And, locked. 

Happy Festivus!!

ArmyVern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------

